# Angry fans send Bioware 400 Cupcakes



## Valwin (Mar 27, 2012)

> It seems angry Mass Effect 3 fans still want to protest the game's endings. This time they're sending the studio hundreds of cupcakes.
> 
> A user on the BioWare forums quickly organized a donation pool of over $1,000 and made a massive order of approximately 402 cupcakes from a local bakery near BioWare's Edmonton studio. "As fans, we want Bioware to do right by us, and fix the endings for Mass Effect 3. But we also want to let Bioware know, that we trust them, and have faith in them.
> 
> ...






> Ok, I have spoken to a bakery located really close to Bioware studio's. They are called:
> http://www.fusscupcakes.com
> 
> The approximate cost for this is $1005.00. That includes delivery, attaching our notes and letters, and having some photos taken of our creation. Note** Owner was kind enough to drop the price due to bulk.
> ...



Source


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 27, 2012)

So they got mad at them, so they spent money to send them cupcakes?

$1000 worth of cupcakes, what are they showing them


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha, that's great.

Even if they do change the ending, would you have to play through the entire last game again to get to it (Never played Mass Effect).


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 27, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> $1000 worth of cupcakes, what are they showing them


It's like when Fringe was about to be going off the air and the fans sent in one of the Fringe characters' favorite snacks (RedVines).

Except they're trying to appeal to the staff at BioWare to be moved enough by such a donation to their lunches that they'll get the rest to agree to an update to the end of the game.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 27, 2012)

Why can't fans just let devs tell the story the way the devs want to? Though I've never played the game before, many of the people who talked about it were complaining about the plot hole or w/e rather than the ending itself.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 28, 2012)

ChaosBoi said:


> Why can't fans just let devs tell the story the way the devs want to? Though I've never played the game before, many of the people who talked about it were complaining about the plot hole or w/e rather than the ending itself.


From what I hear, it's not just one plot hole.

It's a web of plot holes and ideas that were never truly explained by any of the endings. The endings were also, apparently, nearly identical and make it look like you never had a choice in the first place.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > $1000 worth of cupcakes, what are they showing them
> ...



Ah, though i doubt it will really have any effect.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

"OMG A VIDEO GAME I LIKE HAD AN ENDING THAT I DON'T LIKE, I MUST REBEL IMMEDIATELLY!"

Jeeez, talk about overreacting. I've seen most of the endings by now and I must say that they're not that bad, you'd have to be a really butthurt person to complain about them. It's a game, have fun and if you want intricate storytelling then grab a book 'cause guess what? It'll take a good few more years before games reach the level of storytelling that is present in other mediums.

Video game is quite a young form of storytelling and artistic expression, it needs time to fully bloom.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 28, 2012)

Video gaming is a form of entertainment as long as you enjoyed playing the game then surely you got your moneys worth and move on to the next game, why all this fuss over a game's ending is beyond me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 28, 2012)

Pffft... People say Final Fantasy fans are insane...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Jeeez, talk about overreacting. I've seen most of the endings by now and I must say that they're not that bad, you'd have to be a really butthurt person to complain about them. It's a game, have fun and if you want intricate storytelling then grab a book 'cause guess what? It'll take a good few more years before games reach the level of storytelling that is present in other mediums.
> 
> Video game is quite a young form of storytelling and artistic expression, it needs time to fully bloom.


Really? We must've gone back in time 20 years, because I have games in my collection from the late 90s with stories that are better than novels.

On another note, Bioware generally does a good job of creating very detailed universes, and in a game like Mass Effect, where part of the sales pitch is that the outcome hinges heavily on your choices, it's a pretty big slap to the face to have such similar and useless endings. Granted, after Dragon Age II and what I've seen of Star Wars: The Old Republic, I can't say ME3 being disappointing where it really counts is surprising.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe we can get together and send EA cupcakes to make them consider publishing their games on Steam.


----------



## raybattousai (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> "OMG A VIDEO GAME I LIKE HAD AN ENDING THAT I DON'T LIKE, I MUST REBEL IMMEDIATELLY!"
> 
> Jeeez, talk about overreacting. I've seen most of the endings by now and I must say that they're not that bad, you'd have to be a really butthurt person to complain about them. It's a game, have fun and if you want intricate storytelling then grab a book 'cause guess what? It'll take a good few more years before games reach the level of storytelling that is present in other mediums.
> 
> Video game is quite a young form of storytelling and artistic expression, it needs time to fully bloom.



Its not so much that they hate the ending, its that Bioware lied to them about it. Bioware promised that there would be tons of different ending and that your choices through out the series would have a serious impact on them. When people finally got to the end they were treated to one last choice that determined which of 3 almost identical endings you saw. It didn't help that the endings felt rushed an out of place in the game. People were also still upset over the Prothean on disk DLC that Bioware swore was developed after the game was already finished.

Still I agree people have over reacted. I think a simple email to Bioware stating your feelings on the matter and just not buying their next game would have sufficed


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > "OMG A VIDEO GAME I LIKE HAD AN ENDING THAT I DON'T LIKE, I MUST REBEL IMMEDIATELLY!"
> ...


That is incorrect - the player recieves three choices, that much is correct, however the final outcome of those choices varies depending on the choices made throughout the game. The fans may feel that the changes are insignificant, but they're there. Moreover, there is only one perfect ending leading to an extra cutscene.

The endings vary even from the perspective of whether Shepherd dies or survives, but that's a matter for interpretation aswell.



FireEmblemGuy said:


> Really? We must've gone back in time 20 years, because I have games in my collection from the late 90s with stories that are better than novels.


Better then "Twillight" or better then novels altogether? Because the latter makes you sound quite silly.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Eh, at least  they didn't burn down place


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 28, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Haha, that's great.
> 
> Even if they do change the ending, would you have to play through the entire last game again to get to it (Never played Mass Effect).


Nah, honestly you would probably understand the current ending more if you hadn't played the series before or were high, as it is quite surreal.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2012)

thats just fucking stupid in all ways possible. i would have pocked the 1k and ran


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Really? We must've gone back in time 20 years, because I have games in my collection from the late 90s with stories that are better than novels.
> ...


Rivaling well-regarded novels in the same genre would've been a better way to put it. As far as I'm aware, there's no way you could claim to make any game, or anything an any medium, better than novels altogether because it's completely subjective.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > FireEmblemGuy said:
> ...


Storytelling techniques may be objectively compared by means of their capabilities. There's the spoken word, written word, theater, movies and video games. Video games give the most storytelling capabilities as they can be designed as interactive or even be a sandbox of "make your own adventure" plus other then the plot itself, they also present the story visually and may contain effects unavailable in theater and in cinema (without the use of C.G), allowing the characters to perform supernatural feats before the viewer's eyes. Thing is, this superior medium as of nowadays is used poorly to convey thoroughly bad stories. If you want to say that there are certain games which have superb stories and convey them in a fantastic fashion - fine. I can also say that there are books or movies that are completely crap. When you look on the mediums as uniform wholes though, you can see that video games have alot of pent up potential that just waits to be released.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 28, 2012)

well we know what the dev's are gonna eat for the next game they make


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

People really need better ways to send a message.

Piss off Anonymous for sneezing or whatever bullshit excuse they make? You get free pizza.

Have a whiny, always-unsatisified-constantly-complaining fanbase? You get free cupcakes.

I hope I can piss off my fans here so I can get a free trip to Disneyland or something.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2012)

...And that money could have been spent on sending food/supplies to starving families. First world priorities have struck again, I see.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 28, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, that's great.
> ...


I was asking if you would have to play through the entire game again to get to the new ending, if one was made.

I really want to see this ending now... I don't see how it could be THAT bad. My brother tried explaining it to me, but like I said, never played Mass Effect.

I'll YouTube it probably.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 28, 2012)

ChaosBoi said:


> *Why can't fans just let devs tell the story the way the devs want to? *Though I've never played the game before, many of the people who talked about it were complaining about the plot hole or w/e rather than the ending itself.


Exactly.

It's as if back in the renaissance, people were telling Leonardo Da Vinci: Hey you know what, Mona Lisa is ugly. Dump it and get rid of it. Here, draw a cat instead. Future kids love cats.

It's fucking retarded.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ...And that money could have been spent on sending food/supplies to starving families. First world priorities have struck again, I see.


You're right, we have no right to spend our money on things that entertain or satisfy us.
Regardless of your opinion of their actions, they would have felt that they are making an impact of some sort.

I hate this argument. When people spend money for a cause that someone disagrees with, it's always "why not feed the starving families", as if they are donating all their excess income to third world countries. Every person who I have ever met who used this argument has never donated anything, and they buy unnecessary luxuries just like the rest of us.

Get off your high horse.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 28, 2012)

I think Bioware should hire Stephanie Meyer. she'll do a much better job than these stuck up fucks did.

and yes, I know she wrote the Twilight series.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > ...And that money could have been spent on sending food/supplies to starving families. First world priorities have struck again, I see.
> ...



I never said people don't have the right to spend their money wastefully; however, I also have the right to criticize them for it.

When did I say that people had to send the entirety of their fortunes to the less fortunate? That's quite a leap to make there, buddy.

I also have no problem with people spending money for a cause, even if I disagree with it. Remember that Child's Play campaign, where people donated money to a charity to make a point? Sure, I disagreed with them, but that was a great idea (at least until people started demanding their money back when they realized that they were only giving their money to a charity, but hey...).

This though? Over $1,000 spent to pretty much throw away food in order to protest such a _horrific tragedy_ (no political or social cause, these people just found the ending to be unsatisfying)? Yeah, that shows an appalling, disgusting lack of perspective and sense. It doesn't take a "high horse" to see that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 28, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> So they got mad at them, so they spent money to send them cupcakes?
> 
> $1000 worth of cupcakes, what are they showing them



It's COD (cost on delivery).
AKA Bioware had $1005 in cupcakes to pay for, that they didn't order.

I bet the staff was happy though...





Gahars said:


> ...And that money could have been spent on sending food/supplies to starving families. First world priorities have struck again, I see.




If you EVER buy a videogame or ANY item or food item you didn't need, I want you to feel like absolute shit by knowing that could have gone to a poor family in need of money for food to survive.
How fucking DARE you buy yourself something with money you earned.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 28, 2012)

Imagine the sound at bioware office later, everyone going around eating cupcakes xD

Omn nom nomnom xD


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 28, 2012)

No, you have absolutely no right to criticize people for spending how they want.

silly liberals


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 28, 2012)

Lots of vaginas with sand in them still I see.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2012)

I honestly had no idea Bioware had a studio (was based?) in Edmonton. I would totally make the 4 1/2 hour trip to see this in person. Then I would lol and walk away.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Maybe we can get together and send EA cupcakes to make them consider publishing their games on Steam.



Maybe we can get together and send Gabe Newell cupcakes to make him consider releasing HL2:EP3 on Steam.

Wait... no, That's never gonna happen.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I never said people don't have the right to spend their money wastefully; however, I also have the right to criticize them for it.


I also have the right to criticize you for criticizing them. I also never suggested that you have no right to criticize them.




Gahars said:


> When did I say that people had to send the entirety of their fortunes to the less fortunate? That's quite a leap to make there, buddy.


It's called hyperbole.
Also, I was just stating the fact that from my personal experience, people who make that argument generally never practice what they are suggesting at all.



Gahars said:


> I also have no problem with people spending money for a cause, even if I disagree with it.


Then what's your point? The food is being sent to Bioware. If Bioware throw the food away, then they are the ones being wasteful.



Gahars said:


> This though? Over $1,000 spent to pretty much throw away food in order to protest such a _horrific tragedy_ (no political or social cause, these people just found the ending to be unsatisfying)? Yeah, that shows an appalling, disgusting lack of perspective and sense. It doesn't take a "high horse" to see that.


As said before, if Bioware don't eat the cupcakes or they don't find others to eat the cupcakes, then they are the ones wasting food. The fans purposefully chose a bakery in close proximity to Bioware to avoid spoilage.

Infact, in comparison to the overall attitude of hostility that the anti-ending groups have shown, this is sweet.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> No, you have absolutely no right to criticize people for spending how they want.
> 
> silly liberals



How is this a political issue? $1000 of wasted food is wasted food no matter what your political ideology.

Plus, how would that be exclusively liberal? Don't many conservatives criticize people for the purchase of contraceptives and other materials they consider to be immoral?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can get together and send EA cupcakes to make them consider publishing their games on Steam.
> ...



There would never be enough cupcakes to sate the hunger of Gaben.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2012)

@[member='Puppy_Washer']



> I also have the right to criticize you for criticizing them. I also never suggested that you have no right to criticize them.



I could keep on going with the "I never said you didn't have the right to..." bit, but that's just going to take us in circles.



> It's called hyperbole.



What? Hyperbole? No, _really_? Never before have I been confronted with such a rhetorical device!



> Also, I was just stating the fact that from my personal experience, people who make that argument generally never practice what they are suggesting at all.




If that's all you were doing, then why bring it up in the first place? The implication was pretty transparent.



> Then what's your point? The food is being sent to Bioware. If Bioware throw the food away, then they are the ones being wasteful.



And now Bioware's the one at fault, not the people making the massive order of food in the first place? So you're proposing placing blame on the people being (essentially) pranked here? 



> Infact, in comparison to the overall attitude of hostility that the anti-ending groups have shown, this is sweet.



Outwardly hostile or not, it's still a massive waste, especially considering that there are far more constructive out there (like the Child's Play campaign mentioned above, even if that didn't go as planned).

(Liked your post because I cannot, in good conscience, ignore a pun with a good rimshot worked in)


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Hum... I'm wondering why they picked such expensive cupcakes tho.. Usually a cupcake costs from 0.50€ to 1.50€, and that's in €, which is worth more than the dollar... Man... For an angry crowd of fans, they sure picked the good stuff...


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I could keep on going with the "I never said you didn't have the right to..." bit, but that's just going to take us in circles.


It sure will. You shouldn't have started it by suggesting that I wasn't aware of your right to criticize others.



> What? Hyperbole? No, _really_? Never before have I been confronted with such a rhetorical device!


You didn't seem to understand that I wasn't suggesting that you specifically made the statement. It was an intentional exaggeration that related to the overall nature of people that use argument from my experience, not anything that you stated specifically. Went right over your head.



> If that's all you were doing, then why bring it up in the first place? The implication was pretty transparent.


Because I was just expressing my general tiredness with the types of people that make that argument. I stated very specifically "every person I have ever met has never donated". I didn't state "every person who makes this argument has never donated".



> And now Bioware's the one at fault, not the people making the massive order of food in the first place? So you're proposing placing blame on the people being (essentially) pranked here?


I never said they were at fault. They haven't thrown the food away yet. And I haven't laid blame on anybody. In my opinion, nothing wrong has happened yet. It's a gift of food that hopefully matches the amount of staff at that location. A gift with a cause behind it. They aren't trolling them with excessive amounts of cupcakes.



> Outwardly hostile or not, it's still a massive waste, especially considering that there are far more constructive out there (like the Child's Play campaign mentioned above, even if that didn't go as planned).


It's only a waste if it isn't eaten.


----------



## 324atk (Mar 28, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I could keep on going with the "I never said you didn't have the right to..." bit, but that's just going to take us in circles.
> ...


Can't we all just get along? Oh, wait, this is the internet... Nevermind.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2012)

324atk said:


> Can't we all just get along?


*Gives Gahars a big hug*


----------



## sudeki300 (Mar 28, 2012)

i think the fans should just except that the ending is the developers decision, they have put the work in and paid the people to make it how they wanted the story to be told. i'm sure there are a number of games where the ending has not been to the player's liking but that is how the story was supposed be told.......................sudeki300


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

sudeki300 said:


> i think the fans should just except that the ending is the developers decision, they have put the work in and paid the people to make it how they wanted the story to be told. i'm sure there are a number of games where the ending has not been to the player's liking but that is how the story was supposed be told.......................sudeki300



Halo 2.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 28, 2012)

well didnt lulz send pizza to the sony owner

costello, would it be great if 400 cupcakes were sent to gbatemp members


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Some of you guys make a good point - it's up to the developer to convey a story, the fact that you don't like it doesn't mean that a developer should release DLC altering it much like you don't write to a film director that you've seen movie A last wednesday and demand him/her to re-take the ending by next friday or else you're going to ask for a refund. That is the story. That's how it ends. Deal with it.


----------



## cotyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

As much as i want to respect the developer on how they have done the ending, there just something that doesn't feel right about it. I'm a big fan of the Mass Effect series, I want all the choices I have made throughout the 3 games mattered and I know Bioware can do better than this.  I'm excited for Biowares announcement'this April regarding ME3. I just wish there's a chance the shepards indoctrination theory could be true http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZOyeFvnhiI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh my various Jesuses.

It's a VIDEOGAME. Why are people so worked up over the ending? I, as well as others, have played PLENTY of games where we felt endings were just unsatisfactory, but you don't see us literally bitching about it to the point where it's getting CHANGED IN AN UPDATE. So the series is over, and yeah, questions were left unanswered (? Never played ME), but it's certainly not the first to do so, and in the end, because it's a game, you find something else to play.

And the fact folks are spending even MORE money, HUNDREDS of dollars worth, for this single ending of a game.......... Is somewhere between absolutely stupid and just outright mental, and gaming is a way of life for me. While it is a nice gesture for fans to actually show they care, do the developers THEMSELVES really care? Possibly, since they ARE making a new ending, but I'd say that's just a way to cover their asses from all that hot criticism, and they have your money either way.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Mar 28, 2012)

Should have sent hamburgers. (I know she wasn't part of the ME writing staff, but I would find that hilarious)

I for one liked the ME3 endings. Indoctrination theory is.. interesting.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2012)

As much I love this, this is a bit much considering they have pretty much relented that the ending suck and that they should do something about it (and likely are).

Then again with the funds raised through the ceased Retake Mass Effect fundraiser, I guess Cupcakes is a pretty humorous way to drive their message home.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 28, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> I think Bioware should hire Stephanie Meyer. she'll do a much better job than these stuck up fucks did.
> 
> and yes, I know she wrote the Twilight series.


No worries, the reapers would just glow in the nothingness of space when they happen to come close to a star (sunlight). Kinda easy for Shepard to find them. Also all them teenage girls will be running wild while playing the new ME


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Mar 28, 2012)

Qtis said:


> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> > I think Bioware should hire Stephanie Meyer. she'll do a much better job than these stuck up fucks did.
> ...



You must mean Shepward, easy mistake to make.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 28, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...


Oh, no you won't because when you complete the game and load your save you are back on the bit just before the final mission.


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 28, 2012)

Come on guys, stop complaining about the ending!
It's a great game and has a great story. So what if the ending was a bit disappointing and I know there are some plotholes.
But overal can't you say you enjoyed the game?
At least I did.
I hate it you guys complaining about something a lot of people put a lot of work in.

I call that ungrateful.
It's Sherlock Holmes all over again. Conan Doyle had to write a sequel under pressure of the fans because he fell from a waterfall and was pressumed dead in what originaly was the last book.
I don't call that fans...


----------



## Tigran (Mar 28, 2012)

You know.. I tend to get annoyed with people always complaining about plotholes. Yes.. Some are quiet annoying...but do you -ever- get all your questions answered in real life?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 28, 2012)

Now thats just fucking evil.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 28, 2012)

Tigran said:


> You know.. I tend to get annoyed with people always complaining about plotholes. Yes.. Some are quiet annoying...but do you -ever- get all your questions answered in real life?


Depending on what you ask. The issue here I guess is that the end doesn't add up to what has been done to get to the point. Imagine Lord of the Rings with all the excitement of getting to Mordor. Instead of the epic ending, you'd just be informed that Frodo went to Mordor and destroyed the ring (How? Not mentioned), Aragorn lived happily ever after (A king maybe? Not mentioned), the armies met /w humans and the likes winning (How? Won't be mentioned) and then the "Happily ever after" was added. No wonder people are a bit disappointed


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 28, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> > You know.. I tend to get annoyed with people always complaining about plotholes. Yes.. Some are quiet annoying...but do you -ever- get all your questions answered in real life?
> ...


Or the moment the ring touch the lava, the movie ends xD


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2012)

This just in: Bioware decides to change endings to all their games to more controversial ones, hopes for more cupcakes.


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 28, 2012)

I played the  game and indeed it wasn't the best ending but to ask to completely rewrite it is a little to much...


----------



## luke_c (Mar 28, 2012)

No one is asking for a complete rewriting of the ending, whilst it was bad it is somewhat manageable despite the dozens of plot holes, broken promises, lack of closure, etc. What people really want is proper closure, they promised us that we would see the consequences of our decisions, we saw none of that. They told us we would have answers to everything, in the end we ended up with just more questions. I've never been more disappointed in an ending so much, it left me feeling empty and devoid of emotion. In the final ten minutes of the game your character is completely out of ...character, you can't protest anything, you just have to sit there taking in all this bullshit from some supposedly omnipotent kid. The biggest difference with the endings is the tint of colour they use.




Foxi4 said:


> That is incorrect - the player recieves three choices, that much is correct, however the final outcome of those choices varies depending on the choices made throughout the game. The fans may feel that the changes are insignificant, but they're there. Moreover, there is only one perfect ending leading to an extra cutscene.
> 
> The endings vary even from the perspective of whether Shepherd dies or survives, but that's a matter for interpretation aswell.


That is incorrect, it doesn't matter what choices you make in the end. If you play the game properly and don't miss out half the things you can get every ending regardless. Your decisions have NO impact what so ever. Shepard can survive in one ending if you have high enough EMS. Even that is a plot hole in itself in where he wakes up.


----------



## gshock (Mar 28, 2012)

It's a lot better then other ways 'angry fans' could have over-reacted. All things considered this was a pretty benign way to protest.

devs should have the final/only say in how they convey their own story, but I still think it's in everyone's best interest that the general public or their supposed audience is capable of telling the difference between a cheap copout and a plot or story with some real effort put into it.

( Provided they can handle the acknowledgement gracefully. )



Bladexdsl said:


> thats just fucking stupid in all ways possible. i would have pocked the 1k and ran


Google's cameras would have caught you in the act. In this day and age there is no escape.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 30, 2012)

http://kotaku.com/5897653/bioware-gives-all-400-protest-cupcakes-to-charity

hahaha


----------

